# Food recommendations



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

I have had to switch foods a couple of times bc my girl will just stop eating it and turn her nose to it and after a day and a half I start to worry so I boil chicken and mix a few tiny pieces in with her food which will get her interested in it again. But I don't want to do this for ever and I want to break her of the habit. She was on nutro max at 8 weeks till 4 months they I switched her to a bit higher quality simply nourish which is pet smarts equivalent to BB. I don't have a Costco around me so Kirkland brand is not an option. Can anyone recommend either another brand or method ? She is almost 6 months now and eats twice a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

You can try incorporating canned wet food. My boy used to turn his nose up at plain dry kibble, so I had to start mixing in wet. Now he gobbles it up without hesitation. I happen to use Nature's Variety Instinct both dry and canned. You can get it at PetCo. Does Simply Nourish carry canned wet food as part of their line? If not, you can always use another brand for the canned wet portion.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

One thing to note: If you do start using canned food with every meal, you'll want to reduce the amount of kibble you use. For example, if my boy was getting just dry kibble, he would be on 1 - 1 1/4 cups per meal. However, since I do a mix of dry and wet, I reduce the amount of dry kibble to balance the amount of wet I add. So instead of just 1 cup of plain dry, he instead gets 3/4 cup of dry and 1/4 large can of wet. But different foods have different calorie content, so you'll want to make sure you're calculating the total calories and not just willy nilly reducing food or adding in extra.


----------



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes they do have a wet food line. I would like to only try and do that as a last resort. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

For those who put their input in and anyone else who comes to read I found a small solution to help with getting my dog to eat. First I tried adding a little bit of hot water to her food to give off a little heat from the solid food after 2 attempts with that I didn't want to waste any more food. So since one of her frozen treats I make her has chicken broth low sodium in it I decided to mix a little of that with a little water then heat it until you can see steam coming off of it and they pouring it over her food this made the chicken smell a lot stronger and she ate her whole meal with out leavening the bowl I was shocked it actually got her attention. Lets just hope after about two weeks she doesn't lose interest again I will post again about that time with an update. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

